# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Bir CIA Ajanı Olarak Obama

## bozok

*Bir CIA Ajanı Olarak Obama*





İstihbarat örgütlerinin klasik görev tanımı, temsil ettikleri devlet ve hükümetlerin karar verme süreçlerine yardımcı olacak istihbarat toplamaktır. Bugün ise istihbarat örgütleri bu klasik iştanımlarının fersah fersah ötesinde; politikaya yardımcı olan değil bizzat politika yapan roller üstlenmektedir. 

*Bu görev aşımı; çağdaş demokrasiler için en büyük tehditlerden birini oluşturmaktadır.* 


İstihbarat örgütlerinin *"lider"* yetiştirip, bu liderleri toplumun her katmanına yerleştirdiği bir dünyada sağlıklı bir toplumsal ve siyasi düzenden sözetmek mümkün olmayacaktır. 

üevremiz; bizzat istihbarat örgütleri tarafından yetiştirilip siyasi vitrine konan sözde liderlerle çevrilmiş durumdadır. 

*ABD Başkanı Obama bu tarz liderlerden biridir.* 


John Perkins; _"Bir Ekonomik Tetikçinin İtirafları"_ başlıklı kitabında ; CIA'in Musaddık'ı devirmek için Theodore Roosevelt'in torunu olan Kermit Roosevelt'i İran'da nasıl kullandığını anlatır. 

İran'da insanları para ve tehditle biraraya getiren bir şebeke kuran Roosevelt'i; kendisinin ilerde dahil olacağı mesleğin ; yani *ekonomik tetikçiliğin (ET) ilk üyelerinden biri* olarak gösteren John Perkins; kendisinin Boston üniversitesi İş Yönetimi okuluna kaydolduğu yıllarda NSA dahil ABD'nin istihbarat örgütlerinin ET'leri uluslararası şirketler bünyesinde kullanmaya başladığını anlatır. 

Seçim kampanyası sırasında Obama'nın nerede doğduğu konusu rakipleri tarafından siyasi saldırı malzemesi haline getirilmişti ve bu ABD yasaları açısından da bir sorun teşkil edecekti. Fakat bu süreçte aslında çok daha önemli bir bilgi ortaya çıktı. 

*Obama'nın üniversite sonrası dönemde, Business International Corporation Inc.(BIC) firması için çalışırken yaptığı seyahatler çerçevesinde birden fazla pasaporta sahip olmuş olabileceği gündeme geldi.* Bu pasaportlar arasında İngiliz ve Endonezya pasaportu da bulunuyordu. 

Obama'nın Columbia üniversitesi'ne olan borcu bu firma tarafından ödendi. Bu senaryoyu ilginç kılan *BIC firmasının, CIA için ekonomik espiyonaj yapan bir paravan firma olduğu gerçeği.* 

Obama; Endonezya'da annesi ve üvey babası Lolo Soetoro ile birlikte yaşadığı dönemde, 1981 yılında Pakistan'ı ziyaret etti ve burada Muhammadmian Soomro isimli bir Pakistanlı ve ailesi ile birlikte kaldı. *Obama o sırada Barry Soetoro ismini kullanıyordu.* 

Tarihin cilvesi olsa gerek; 18 Ağustos 2008'de Pervez Müşerref istifaya zorlandığında yerini alan geçici Pakistan başkanı da Muhammadmian Soomro idi. Soomro ailesi, Pakistan'daki güçlü Sindhi aşiretlerinden biri olarak Bhutto ailesine yakınlığı ile de tanınıyor. 

Obama'nın Barry Soetoro ismi ile Pakistan'da BIC firması paravanı altında bulunduğu dönemler aynı zamanda ABD'nin Afganistan'daki "mücahidlere" yönelik programının en yoğun olduğu dönemlerden biriydi. 

Başkanlığa oturduğunda ; Merve Kavakçı'dan Ece Temelkuran'a kadar çok geniş bir yelpazedeki "saf"lar ordusu tarafından sevinç ve ümit çığlıkları ile karşılanan Obama'nın cilası her geçen gün dökülürken; CIA'in işkence görüntülerinin yayınlanmasının engellenmesinden, Guantanoma konusunda beklenen adımları atamamasına kadar bir çok gelişmenin arkasında *Obama'nın bir lider değil bir görevli olduğu gerçeğinin yattığı belirtiliyor.* 

Tabiki Türkiye'de böyle bir şey olması sözkonusu olamaz. 

Türkiye'de liderler şiirler okurlar, hapis yatarlar, mazlum olurlar ve sonra da %47'lerle iktidara gelirler. O yüzden sizin hakkınızda tek bir dava hayatınızı karartırken; bu *"liderler"* hakkındaki onlarca yüz kızartıcı suçtan dava siyasi kariyerlerine çentik bile atamaz. 

ABD'nin de Türkiye'deki demokratik olgunluğa erişip, istihbarat servislerinin asli görevlerine dönüp siyasetten elini çekmeleri için dua etmekten başka çaremiz yok gibi gözüküyor. 




*12.08.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*

----------

